# DIAC experience verification



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

I would like to know how does DIAC verify experiences. I have over 4 years of relevance experience which has been positively assessed by CPA. However, I am little hesitant to claim points for the total experience because I do not have bank statements, employment contract and payslips with me for this job. Although my employer has given me the experience letter and is willing to provide reference on the phone if required, but I am not sure whether experience letter and the phone call is considered a valid evidence. 
Can someone please advise me what should I do?
Please note that I am not dependant on the 5 experience related points and would happily underclaim it. But I am not sure how to do it. Someone advise me to mark experience irrelavant and explain this point to DIAC in a separate letter should be sufficient. However, marking experience irrelavant on EOI and at the same time sending it to CPA for assessment seems contradictory to me. 
Kindly advise me what should I do in this situation.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

HI ammalik27, 

you definitely need proof of your salary to get the work experience accepted from DIAC. In Booklet 6 "employed" is defined as 20+hrs per week and *paid*. 

The CO will accept *payslips*, *tax return documents *or *bank statements*. If you have none of these you should not claim points for the affected work period(s). We've had some unfortunate cases on the forum where a skilled visa application was refused because the applicant could not produce salary evidence and the points for work experience were not accepted. Result: Points overclaim and rejection. 

Since you can afford underclaiming, just tick "*not relevant*" in the EOI for this career episode. Once you get an invite to apply for the visa, submit all the documents you submitted to CPA for assessment (including reference letters, the CO may want to cross-check). 

In addition, I'd suggest to* upload a short cover page*, explaining that although CPA evaluated your experience at company <X> as relevant, you *decided not to claim points* for it because you *cannot produce sufficient evidence* of your salary after all this time. That is perfectly acceptable - other applicants have done it before. CPA does not care if your work experience was paid, they have different requirements for assessment than DIAC. Using it for skills assessment but not for claiming points is fine . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for help Monika


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> HI ammalik27,
> 
> you definitely need proof of your salary to get the work experience accepted from DIAC. In Booklet 6 "employed" is defined as 20+hrs per week and *paid*.
> 
> ...


Monika - I am only applying under 190 - do I need to send state a cover as well explaining them why I did mark that experience on EOI as irrelevant. And also do I need to submit EOI before sending the documents to state.
Once again thank you so much for your support.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27, 

ideally you should create the EOI first. Some states don't allow self-applications but select nominees based on their EOIs (e.g. WA), others require you to apply directly (NSW, ACT). Research which states could potentially sponsor you by checking the state migration plans and familiarize yourself with their procedures. 

When you are preparing your state sponsorship application, check all the requirements as some require a higher IELTS score or minimum work experience. Other states are not interested in your work experience at all. You could submit the cover letter to the state as well, why not. Can't do any harm . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27,
> 
> ideally you should create the EOI first. Some states don't allow self-applications but select nominees based on their EOIs (e.g. WA), others require you to apply directly (NSW, ACT). Research which states could potentially sponsor you by checking the state migration plans and familiarize yourself with their procedures.
> 
> ...


Monika - I would like to ask an other question. Please advise.

Reason I am reluctant to claim points for experience is that I don't have bank statements and payslip for my first job. I have actually worked in two different companies and I have sent reference letters for these companies for skills assessment. I have all the documents with me for the most recent job. However, I do not have bank statements and payslips for the job prior to that which was also my first job. At that time I was paid in cash so there wasn't any bank statement and my salary was well below minimum taxable income thus no tax return. For my first job I can only provide experience letter, contact details of CEO and salary certificate. Although my case is valid but I am not sure how DIAC would perceive it. 

Now I have two options to consider:

First - I should mark all of my experience relevant (including first job) in EOI and hope that DIAC would not dig into my experience. There are many anecdotes on this site where people are claiming that DIAC has not asked them for bank statements or payslips for verification purpose. 

Second - I should mark experience irrelevant in EOI and thus avoid the risk of overclaiming points in EOI. Since I am not dependent on experience related points, I would not mind underclaiming points in EOI. The only worry here is that marking it irrelevant would unnecessarily raise red flags for DIAC and may complicate my seemingly straight forward case. DIAC may ask why I have sent my documents for Assessment when in fact I am claiming it to be irrelevant.

Please advise which of these options should I choose and why. And once again thank you for you continued support.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ammalik27 said:


> Monika - I would like to ask an other question. Please advise.
> 
> Reason I am reluctant to claim points for experience is that I don't have bank statements and payslip for my first job. I have actually worked in two different companies and I have sent reference letters for these companies for skills assessment. I have all the documents with me for the most recent job. However, I do not have bank statements and payslips for the job prior to that which was also my first job. At that time I was paid in cash so there wasn't any bank statement and my salary was well below minimum taxable income thus no tax return. For my first job I can only provide experience letter, contact details of CEO and salary certificate. Although my case is valid but I am not sure how DIAC would perceive it.
> 
> ...


You should go with Option 2, ACS doesn't require any employment proof. And as long as you don't claim any work points, you don't have to submit anything work related to DIAC and can mark Non-Relevant.

You can also let your CO know that you have marked it irrelevant because after all these years, you do not have any proof related documents, he will perfectly understand it.


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

In my case, I have experience letter and salary slips of my previous job. experience letter has email address and phone number which DIAC can use for verification. however i dont have tax proof and bank statement. the bank is closed now so cant provide bank statement. would this be ok with CO? 



Sunlight11 said:


> You should go with Option 2, ACS doesn't require any employment proof. And as long as you don't claim any work points, you don't have to submit anything work related to DIAC and can mark Non-Relevant.
> 
> You can also let your CO know that you have marked it irrelevant because after all these years, you do not have any proof related documents, he will perfectly understand it.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Destination_Sydney said:


> In my case, I have experience letter and salary slips of my previous job. experience letter has email address and phone number which DIAC can use for verification. however i dont have tax proof and bank statement. the bank is closed now so cant provide bank statement. would this be ok with CO?


This is kind of tricky situation and I am facing same kind of problem. If you are not dependent on experience related points and can score 60 without it, then you should avoid claiming points for experience in EOI and explain why you have not claimed it in a cover letter. I have got that advise from other members in this forum. 
However, if you need experience related points then you have no choice but send claim it


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

i need those points. 

officially, only experience letter is what is required. in addition, i can provide salary slips. 

experience letter has email address and phone number of HR manager for verification. 

wouldn't this work? will i still need tax documents and bank statement?



ammalik27 said:


> This is kind of tricky situation and I am facing same kind of problem. If you are not dependent on experience related points and can score 60 without it, then you should avoid claiming points for experience in EOI and explain why you have not claimed it in a cover letter. I have got that advise from other members in this forum.
> However, if you need experience related points then you have no choice but send claim it


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Destination_Sydney said:


> i need those points.
> 
> officially, only experience letter is what is required. in addition, i can provide salary slips.
> 
> ...


I am afraid bro I cannot be of much help. I am facing the same dilemma. In my case, I don't need experience points. But I have sent all of my previous experiences for assessment purposes and got positive assessment. Now, I don't want to claim points for it. Members of this forum are suggesting me not to claim it as it would be risky if DIAC decides that I have overclaimed points and rejects my application on that ground. Why don't you consult an immigration consultant in Pakistan. There services are not that expensive. Unfortunately, I am in Pakistan. Otherwise, I would have definitely consulted one.


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks bro. can someone else help here? thanks...



ammalik27 said:


> I am afraid bro I cannot be of much help. I am facing the same dilemma. In my case, I don't need experience points. But I have sent all of my previous experiences for assessment purposes and got positive assessment. Now, I don't want to claim points for it. Members of this forum are suggesting me not to claim it as it would be risky if DIAC decides that I have overclaimed points and rejects my application on that ground. Why don't you consult an immigration consultant in Pakistan. There services are not that expensive. Unfortunately, I am in Pakistan. Otherwise, I would have definitely consulted one.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> thanks bro. can someone else help here? thanks...


even i see to be in the same situation.vetassess assessed my 3 years experience as positive.out of three years i have taxable salary in last year.before that i had two years of salary as not taxable.even i fine without claiming points for those three years but i have not yet marked my experience as relevant.
but as per the forum members suggestion i filed my returns for the last three years which shows 0 tax.besides the salary is in cash so i have asked the company to issue me an annual salary certificate.now ill get it verified from some govt officer.
do u think these evidences will be enough .even u cn have ur NTN made and file returns go to income tax ppl theyll help.so ull have some verifiable proof.


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

khanash what is your nominated profession for vetassess assessment? and can u please guide me regarding supporting documents that you sent to vetassess as evidence


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

khanash said:


> even i see to be in the same situation.vetassess assessed my 3 years experience as positive.out of three years i have taxable salary in last year.before that i had two years of salary as not taxable.even i fine without claiming points for those three years but i have not yet marked my experience as relevant.
> but as per the forum members suggestion i filed my returns for the last three years which shows 0 tax.besides the salary is in cash so i have asked the company to issue me an annual salary certificate.now ill get it verified from some govt officer.
> do u think these evidences will be enough .even u cn have ur NTN made and file returns go to income tax ppl theyll help.so ull have some verifiable proof.


khanash what is your nominated profession for vetassess assessment? and can u please guide me regarding supporting documents that you sent to vetassess as evidence


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

y profession is hr advisor....
the docs i attached are as follows:
company profile
salary slips six months
income tax returns for last three years showing 0 tax
reference letter on letterhead
appraisals
certificates of workshops held in company
visiting card
appointment letter
promotion letter
i got no phone call neither my company and got positive assessment
cheers


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

khanash said:


> y profession is hr advisor....
> the docs i attached are as follows:
> company profile
> salary slips six months
> ...


Thanks khanash for information........


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi I need some help regarding my queries for EOI

I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI

Now I have completed 60 points and want to apply again. I don't want to update my old suspended EOI because last time I didn't declared all my job experiences and i don't want any conflict of information because it seems(I assume) that every time we update EOI our old information is also save there

Under these circumstances two things are coming in mind plzzzzzzzz guide me what should i do 

1) Withdraw old EOI and make a new one with the same email address OR
2) Leave the old eoi suspended and make a new one with a new email address

I have read some where that if EOI is withdrawn the person is banned for making a new EOI for few years


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

khanash said:


> y profession is hr advisor....
> the docs i attached are as follows:
> company profile
> salary slips six months
> ...


Hi Kanash

I have the same situation as yours and i dont want to claim points for experience plz guide me what should i do . Should i mark my that one year of experience as irrelevant 
Guyz what u have do in your case and what is your status of visa so far


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

ammalik27 said:


> I am afraid bro I cannot be of much help. I am facing the same dilemma. In my case, I don't need experience points. But I have sent all of my previous experiences for assessment purposes and got positive assessment. Now, I don't want to claim points for it. Members of this forum are suggesting me not to claim it as it would be risky if DIAC decides that I have overclaimed points and rejects my application on that ground. Why don't you consult an immigration consultant in Pakistan. There services are not that expensive. Unfortunately, I am in Pakistan. Otherwise, I would have definitely consulted one.


I have the same situation as yours and i dont want to claim points for experience plz guide me what should i do . Should i mark my that one year of experience as irrelevant 
What is the status of your case ?


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

ferdew said:


> I have the same situation as yours and i dont want to claim points for experience plz guide me what should i do . Should i mark my that one year of experience as irrelevant
> What is the status of your case ?


What I have understood from other members on this forum that marking experience as not relevant is not unusual. Many people have done it to avoid the risk of over claiming points and got successful in getting visa. I myself have marked my first experience irrelevant because of lack of evidences to prove it.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Did the same thing, marked my first and half of my second job Irrelevant, due to new ACS format... Plus I also dont've any proof for first job except a recently issued Reference Letter.. the company is doing well though after all these years.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

ferdew i m thinking of not making any change in EOI and claiming 5 points for employmetn
i have tax returns for three years but showing clearly tht salary ws not taxable lets see..
if u alsofile ur returns thru company thn i dont think thr should be any problem


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

khanash said:


> ferdew i m thinking of not making any change in EOI and claiming 5 points for employmetn
> i have tax returns for three years but showing clearly tht salary ws not taxable lets see..
> if u alsofile ur returns thru company thn i dont think thr should be any problem


I have only one year of experience and i cant claim any points for this experience

at least 3 years of overseas experience is required for claiming 5 points 

When i am selecting my experience as relevant in EOI than the detail of experience is coming in the last section of EOI where it shows whole information on which points are claimed. However i cant claim any points for the experience it is still coming and at the top of this page of EOI it is also written that supporting documents are required against all those things which i am claiming points for

by marking experience as irrelevant it is not coming in that last page 

i am thinking that what is the need to put my experience as relevant when i am and when i cant claim points for that


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Guys I have claimed the employment option (5 out of 7 years of experience: 10 points) but while submitting my payslips and tax documents (required by CO) I have submitted payslips for last 4 years and tax documents for last 2 years; although I have provided complete bank statement (I have worked for only 1 employer since the start of my career and still working). My question is whether this is enough and will suffice the employment verification?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Avatar82 said:


> Guys I have claimed the employment option (5 out of 7 years of experience: 10 points) but while submitting my payslips and tax documents (required by CO) I have submitted payslips for last 4 years and tax documents for last 2 years; although I have provided complete bank statement (I have worked for only 1 employer since the start of my career and still working). My question is whether this is enough and will suffice the employment verification?


Avatar, How did it go? Were just payslips and bank statement enough for employment verification?


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Well I m not sure whether CO has verified my employment or not but I think that by now after more than 1 year has passed it is likely that employment verification should have been done by now. My CO has never asked anything about my employment since I have uploaded all docs in Nov'12. He has just contacted me once in june n he asked to provide proof of my international travelings thats it. 
Whats the status of ur case?


----------



## pavan.kom (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi guys!!
I have a small question regarding experience verification.
Will the co call the company for verification even after the reference letter, pay slips, bank statements and tax assessment documents are supplied.

Please advice as it is imp in my case to claim the points for experience.

Thanks in advance


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!!
> I have a small question regarding experience verification.
> Will the co call the company for verification even after the reference letter, pay slips, bank statements and tax assessment documents are supplied.
> 
> ...


It is in the CO's discretion to call the company. Sometimes, DIAC send people from the High Commission in your country to visit the offices and speak to the person that signed the reference letters. This happened to my friend. DIAC actually went to all four of the companies he was claiming points for.
So, it all depends on the CO.

HTH


----------



## pavan.kom (Jul 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> It is in the CO's discretion to call the company. Sometimes, DIAC send people from the High Commission in your country to visit the offices and speak to the person that signed the reference letters. This happened to my friend. DIAC actually went to all four of the companies he was claiming points for.
> So, it all depends on the CO.
> 
> HTH


I actually reside in Australia at the moment.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Avatar82 said:


> Well I m not sure whether CO has verified my employment or not but I think that by now after more than 1 year has passed it is likely that employment verification should have been done by now. My CO has never asked anything about my employment since I have uploaded all docs in Nov'12. He has just contacted me once in june n he asked to provide proof of my international travelings thats it.
> Whats the status of ur case?


This is a perculiar case. I havent really seen a case of 1year and grant still pending. I know for sure that the external checks takes almost 6months sometimes. ASIO takes their time in conducting checks. However, is it becasue of the external checks that the CO asked you for proof of international travels?
It must be a frustrating wait for you.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Well yes it is very frustrating but I m keeping myself cool n calm as I am not the only one suffering. Almost majority of Paki 189ners are facing the same issue of lengthy SC. Whats ur update?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

khanash said:


> even i see to be in the same situation.vetassess assessed my 3 years experience as positive.out of three years i have taxable salary in last year.before that i had two years of salary as not taxable.even i fine without claiming points for those three years but i have not yet marked my experience as relevant.
> but as per the forum members suggestion i filed my returns for the last three years which shows 0 tax.besides the salary is in cash so i have asked the company to issue me an annual salary certificate.now ill get it verified from some govt officer.
> do u think these evidences will be enough .even u cn have ur NTN made and file returns go to income tax ppl theyll help.so ull have some verifiable proof.


Hi Khanash & Amnamalik,

It seems like I am in the same boat as you guys. Can you guys update me on your current status? Did you guys manage to solve this issue of tax certificates or bank statements and finally got the visas? Or is it still a dilemma. 

My situation is that I have 3.5 years of work experience out of which 2.5 years I had non taxable income and no bank statement as I was paid by cheuqe and used to get cash against it. I have tax certificates from 2012 to 2013. So what will be the ideal approach in this case? 

I am also concerned to know if you dont claim your work experience points and still manage to get 60 points, on what basis your visa is granted? Isnt it all about the work experience on which they grant you a 'skilled' based visa? Specially if state sponsorship is involved.

Looking forward to your responses.

Thanks,
Sana


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

How conerned are diac about the job designation ? Also for the period of job ex not being considered for counting points ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

misguided said:


> How conerned are diac about the job designation ? Also for the period of job ex not being considered for counting points ?


job designation doesn't matter as far as DIBP(DIAC) is concerned. The same thing is applicable for the work experience that you are not claiming points for. DIBP only does background verification to authenticate your employment you claim skilled and relevant and no need to upload the supporting documents for previous experience (unskilled and non-relevant). So, chill out friend.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Khanash & Amnamalik,
> 
> It seems like I am in the same boat as you guys. Can you guys update me on your current status? Did you guys manage to solve this issue of tax certificates or bank statements and finally got the visas? Or is it still a dilemma.
> 
> ...


hi sana, if you didn't have pay slips or non-taxable income paid through cheque, request your company to issue a salary certificate stating your annual salary for each year with you name, designation, tenure, employee id etc. on company's letterhead. This could replace the absence of pay slips. in addition, submit bank statements, your tax certificates, all other employment related documents as much as you can. here, the name of the game is to convince the case officer regarding the claims you made. the more the documents you submit, the brighter your chances of visa grant will be. 

Skilled visa doesn't need work experience as far as 189 is concerned, however, each state needs some work experience to consider you application, i guess. Be patient and cool.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> job designation doesn't matter as far as DIBP(DIAC) is concerned. The same thing is applicable for the work experience that you are not claiming points for. DIBP only does background verification to authenticate your employment you claim skilled and relevant and no need to upload the supporting documents for previous experience (unskilled and non-relevant). So, chill out friend.


. 

Hey mate so that means they only check if was employed by the claimed company for the said period? They don't check designation and roles and responsibilities?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

misguided said:


> .
> 
> Hey mate so that means they only check if was employed by the claimed company for the said period? They don't check designation and roles and responsibilities?


they do check their roles and responsibilities too in addition to designation. but, to (DIAC), DIBP designatiopn doesn't matter but the job description you hold. hope you understand.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

I need regarding DIAC experience verification. I have to apply for VISA as I got DIAC Invite. 

Out of 5 years of Exp, ACS has accessed only 3 years of EXP and deducted 2

1) Comp 1:- July 2008 - July 2010:- ACS deducted these 2 years, so I marked it as not relevant in my EOI

2) Comp 2:- July 2010 - Aug 2013:- ACS accessed these 3 years, so I marked it as relevant in my EOI.

Now my point of concern is:- I only have Offer Letter and Exp Letter of 1st company and as I was paid in cash, I donot have payslips, bank statements, ITR or Form 16

But for company 2,i have all the document. So will Diac verify the exp of the company 1, the only other document I can get from my company is salary certificate stating I worked for 2 years and I was paid in cash.

Please help me in this regard, also can I exclude the exp that is marked as not relevant from my VISA application?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

askmohit said:


> I need regarding DIAC experience verification. I have to apply for VISA as I got DIAC Invite.
> 
> Out of 5 years of Exp, ACS has accessed only 3 years of EXP and deducted 2
> 
> ...


hi there, DIAC, now DIBP, generally doesn't go for verification for the company you don't claim points for. The documents you mentioned from company 1 are more than enough. yes, you may exclude the work experience that is unskilled and non-relevant while filling in visa application.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I need regarding DIAC experience verification. I have to apply for VISA as I got DIAC Invite.
> 
> Out of 5 years of Exp, ACS has accessed only 3 years of EXP and deducted 2
> 
> ...



As Satiya said, don't worry much as they seldom goes for Unclaimed and Unskilled Work Check... Below is a post from a Pakistani applicant, and he actually called DIBP to get an idea of the situation:



> Originally Posted by Avatar82
> Bro I have recently resigned from my job and probably will get a new one in either Feb or Mar.
> I called DIAC helpline last week and spoke to the officer regarding my employment situation and asked whether this can effect my case by any means and should I inform my CO about this.
> He replied that there is no need to inform CO regarding this or if you feel you can inform also but it wont make any difference/hurdle on my case as the CO verifies the employment against the points that were claimed while filing the application and that were obviously done in Sep'12 (in my case). The concerned part for CO is only that duration of employment for which I have claimed points and provided the data (payslip, tax docs n bank stats).
> Frankly speaking after that conversion I was much relieved


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> As Satiya said, don't worry much as they seldom goes for Unclaimed and Unskilled Work Check... Below is a post from a Pakistani applicant, and he actually called DIBP to get an idea of the situation:


Thanks for help Sunlight


----------

